# Amazon Prime just signed a deal with FOX movies and TV shows



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Dear Customer,

I have big news for Amazon Prime members - we've just signed a deal with FOX to add a broad selection of movies and TV shows to our unlimited instant streaming service later this fall. The new additions from the FOX library include 24, Arrested Development, The X-Files, Ally McBeal, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and - available on digital video for the first time - The Wonder Years. We now have deals with CBS, NBCUniversal, Sony, and Warner Bros, and adding FOX will bring the total to more than 11,000 movies and TV shows available for unlimited instant streaming.

Since launching earlier this year, we have now doubled the number of titles available in Prime instant videos, and there's still more to come. Prime membership remains $79 a year, and of course features our unlimited free two-day shipping on millions of products. Prime is one of the best values anywhere.

Prime instant videos can be played on more than 300 HDTVs, Blu-ray players, and set-top boxes.

Millions have already joined Amazon Prime...

Amazon Prime just signed a deal with FOX


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

UPDATE 10/19/2011
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/subst/home/home.html/104-4398649-5617507
Dear Customers,

We have more good news for Amazon Prime members â€“ Prime Instant Video is growing again. We've now licensed TV programs from PBS including day-after broadcast shows like Frontline and NOVA, more than 1,000 episodes of shows like Masterpiece, Antiques Roadshow, and popular Ken Burns documentaries The Civil War, Baseball, Jazz, and, for a limited time, the first episode of Prohibition. PBS joins recently announced FOX television shows 24, Arrested Development, The X-Files, Ally McBeal, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and The Wonder Years.

Coming soon, we'll be adding Malcolm in the Middle, King of the Hill, and episodes from Julia Child's classic cooking series, The French Chef. We continue to add new Prime Instant Video titles to our catalog at no additional cost. Prime membership remains $79 a year.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

New update

* Amazon Adds Glee and Sons of Anarchy to Prime Instant Video*

Amazon.com, Inc. today announced an extended licensing agreement with Twentieth Century Fox Television Distribution that will bring the popular FOX and FX television shows, Glee and Sons of Anarchy, to Amazon's Prime Instant Video service.

More at link
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-adds-glee-and-sons-of-anarchy-to-prime-instant-video-2011-12-09


----------

